# Puppy pics!



## blossom (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi, I'm going to attempt to add some piccies of Jasmine, our lab pup! They are not great quality but I'm not a great pic taker!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww shes gorgeous, thank you for showing them to us,....


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Aww beautiful....lab pups are to die for!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She is so cute!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww she is Beautiful!


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Aaaah she is a little cracker


----------



## blossom (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank you all :wink5:


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

So cute....lovely pics


----------



## Local_oaf1 (Sep 14, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

blossom said:


> Hi, I'm going to attempt to add some piccies of Jasmine, our lab pup! They are not great quality but I'm not a great pic taker!


Aw she's beautiful. Exactly like my sisters Labrador pup, Chester!


----------



## blossom (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone!
This is my new personal favourite, it has pride of place as my new screen saver lol!


----------

